# Choice of substrate for a 10G



## thebluejackal (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm wanting to get my feet (or hands, rather) wet when it comes to high tech planted aquariums, so I'm wanting to start with something small.

What would be a good substrate or layers of substrates at a decent cost?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  

There are different combo's that you can use depending on the look your going for and how much you want to spend. If you want to go with one substrate then Eco-complete or Flourite would work very well for you. I like mixing pool filter sand with Flourite or pool filter sand with a layer of laterite underneath. I'm sure that others will chime in with there favorite combo's.


----------



## thebluejackal (Apr 2, 2006)

Mixing with sand sounds nice. ^_^ I know pool filter sand isn't expensive, it's just the flourite or laterite. Which would be a better choice?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would do a bag of flourite. Print out the listing for flourite at www.bigalsonline.com, and then go to your local PetsMart and pricematch the bag for $15.

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think a box of Laterite will be cheaper than a bag of Flourite. Besides if you buy a bag of Flourite you will not be using it all, if mixing with the sand.


----------



## thebluejackal (Apr 2, 2006)

That was my thought, too.

I can get a box of laterite for . . . I think $15ish. Flourite tends to run MUCH higher than that and only comes in 25lb bags everywhere I've looked. x.x I had some laterite that I mixed with the gravel in my 47T, but . . . because the lighting for a tank like that would be so, er, odd, I decided to stick with a few low-tech plants because, well, my albino rainbowshark that I've had for four years eats them. He's older than my interest in aquascaping, so . . . I won't scold him too much. 

Is there any particular brand of filter sand to look for? I'll have to see if I can find a pool shop in my area . . .


----------



## thebluejackal (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, the good ole' PetSmart price match. *ponders that*

They did have onyx sand on sale for $10. Shoulda bought it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Any brand of pool filter sand should work. The brand that I use is called _Regal _and says on the package "highly pure quartzite, chemically safe, non-toxic". Plus it has already been pre-washed and screened.


----------



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

John N. said:


> I would do a bag of flourite. Print out the listing for flourite at www.bigalsonline.com, and then go to your local PetsMart and pricematch the bag for $15.
> 
> -John N.


I just called my local PetsMart and asked if they price match other online retailers besides their own site and was told no. Too bad, would have been awesome.


----------

